# 3G, 4G, or wireless



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am getting 4G at home now. I have been connecting to my FIOS router for wireless on my Thunderbolt, instead of 3G. Actually using wireless wherever I could get it.

But now that 4G is rearing its head, I do not know weather to stay on wireless or roll with 4G? I have no notion of what to do and hope someone can help.

Thanks


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Wifi is going to save you battery life and depending on your internet may be about the same as 4G speed.

I would say stick to WiFi unless the speed difference is significant AND you have the need to download something super fast.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

can always run a speed test on both


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I would never suggest against someone using their 4G over a home router unless you're saving big money.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I would never suggest against someone using their 4G over a home router unless you're saving big money.


I think he means using it on his phone, not where he is connecting the router to the TB to get 4g speeds, if I read that correctly.

To OP, I would say it depends on how strong your 4G signal is. I get about 63-75dBm, and stay in LTE only mode, and get exceptional battery life. If you have a strong constant signal, switching to LTE only mode will definitely help with the battery, if not I would say stick with the wi-fi.


----------



## jerdog (Jun 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I think he means using it on his phone, not where he is connecting the router to the TB to get 4g speeds, if I read that correctly.
> 
> To OP, I would say it depends on how strong your 4G signal is. I get about 63-75dBm, and stay in LTE only mode, and get exceptional battery life. If you have a strong constant signal, switching to LTE only mode will definitely help with the battery, if not I would say stick with the wi-fi.


Well, I would tend to agree - but if you have a good wireless signal in your home, then having wifi on is generally going to use less battery power overall. I would take some readings on your dbm and speedtests and see what works best for you.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

If the speeds are similar, id use WiFi when I can.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

I personally would use wifi. And if i had 4g speeds i still would use wifi, they are prolly about the same depending on your internet plan/provider.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wirless when available (save battery, faster than 3G)
4G when downloading (Super fast for downloading)
3G when away from home (Save battery when wifi isnt available)


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Wifi when at home or when available out and about. 3g is on unless I need to FL something and I don't have wifi then I turn on 4g do what I need to dothen turn it off. Saves on battle life...

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

I use wifi when ever possible. It is so much faster than the 3g!

Sent from MIUI DROID X!


----------

